# John Deere 5055E tach not working



## jstevenj (Jun 4, 2019)

I recently bought a 5055E 4wd. 2010 model with the old style gauges. Last time I got it out the tach didn't work. Figured it was a loose wire so I took it apart and tightened or felt of all the plugs and wires. Also checked the battery ground - it was clean and very tight from battery to tractor frame. I also ran a ground wire from the battery to what I "think" is the ground on the tach and it didn't help. Help please. What's wrong with my tractor.





  








20190531_185608[1]




__
jstevenj


__
Jun 5, 2019











  








20190531_185558[1]




__
jstevenj


__
Jun 5, 2019


----------

